# Epic?... Did you say EPIC?... Girls can't do epic!



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Feb 16, 2021)

I've heard it so many times... So when I was given the chance to do something *epic* I jumped on it. The track was commissioned for the video preview of the _Apocalypse _trailer template for After Effects by BonaFidex on the Envato platform (details below the video on YT).

Tell me what you think... boyz... and galz 




The soundtrack is also on my SoundCloud page:


----------



## IFM (Feb 16, 2021)

That certainly fits the visuals! Well done. Braam!


----------



## TintoL (Feb 16, 2021)

AAweeesome........ Lots of energy in this. Fits the video really good.


----------



## antret (Feb 16, 2021)

Loved it quite a bit. I really dug the percussion!


----------



## Robo Rivard (Feb 16, 2021)

A girl doing "Epic" is a case of Cultural Appropriation... That genre is property of toxic males.

Great percussions!


----------



## Jonas.Ingebretsen (Feb 16, 2021)

Robo Rivard said:


> A girl doing "Epic" is a case of Cultural Appropriation... That genre is property of toxic males.
> 
> Great percussions!


I've never heard anyone say this, ever. 

However this is a great little piece. As the others said, the percussion is great. Good job!


----------



## Minko (Feb 17, 2021)

I know plenty of girls that can do epic (not like that). 

So that should not have to be a thing.

It sounds lovely. You've got the sounds and the mix down (that I find really hard). I would like to point out that you start off really strong and then the energy wanes a bit. I would like to make the suggestion to flip it around. Start small and with the big bwaaams.


----------



## Christoph Pawlowski (Feb 17, 2021)

I've never heard or though of that topic - sounds ridiculous! May I ask where you heard this type of sentence so often?  
By the way: you're making JXL jealous!


----------



## AudioLoco (Feb 17, 2021)

Perfect.


----------



## Gerald (Feb 17, 2021)

I'm not a fan of big boum badaboum, but excellent job with the video Tatiana!


----------



## cloudbuster (Feb 17, 2021)

Minko said:


> I would like to point out that you start off really strong and then the energy wanes a bit.


Yeah, it seems to lose some punch towards the end, but other than that, percussion, FX, mixing ... all pretty well done.


----------



## Stringtree (Feb 17, 2021)

Yayyy! Completely works, m'lady. You're welcome to play battleball anytime with us dorky guys.


----------



## Tag (Feb 17, 2021)

Do people really say this? Then they're stupid! (-; Really like the track. Some hits could need a tiny bit more transients, according to my taste. But yeh, really fits the visuals well. Thanks for also posting a non-video media! I very rarely comment tracks, which are posted as video-only. d-:

By the way: I really love the part starting at 18 sec. There is some synthy-like hat or so; pannning around and so ... this adds a really great detail. Loving it. o-:


----------



## Alex Fraser (Feb 17, 2021)

Nicely done! 👍


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Feb 17, 2021)

Damsel in distress here... Some of you still find that my track is too girlish? Just kidding! 

THANK YOU ALL for listening and commenting, liking and loving. IT REALLY MEANS A LOT TO ME! I was hesitating to show it here, among peers, and expose myself to criticism from pro epic composers. I'm glad I did finally 

Seriously though, I'm still trying to figure out the proper mastering levels. Streaming platforms (they all have different rules!) make things even harder. I try to keep things between -14 and -10 LUFS (integrated over the whole track). I come from a classical background and I dislike super-compressed tracks with no dynamics. A difficult goal to maintain for epic music but I try...

About doing it crescendo-style. The client wanted a very strong attention-grabbing beginning. From there, to be able to finish strong, I could only go down a bit in the middle part.
NOTE: there are absolutely NO puns intended here, you naughty boyz!! 

The track in headphones is ok, but playing it in my studio through two SVS subs (calibrated) is a truly terrifying experience! When I was listening to it the other day, my closest neighbor (a very nice guy living about 150ft/50m across the street) called me to ask:

- What the heck are you doing down there?
- I'm working on a track I call _Apocalypse_.
(pause)
- I believe you!!
and then he hung up. True story! 

More transients on the hits, good point! Will keep that in mind, thanks! 

Cheers and stay safe! Tatiana
P.S. The video is now also on Vimeo


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## IFM (Feb 17, 2021)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Damsel in distress here... Some of you still find that my track is too girlish? Just kidding!
> 
> THANK YOU ALL for listening and commenting, liking and loving. IT REALLY MEANS A LOT TO ME! I was hesitating to show it here, among peers, and expose myself to criticism from pro epic composers. I'm glad I did finally
> 
> ...



Ya headphones are always terrible to judge with unless you are using that Waves headphone system with the sensor. 

I got a good chuckle out of your neighbor.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Feb 17, 2021)

IFM said:


> Ya headphones are always terrible to judge with unless you are using that Waves headphone system with the sensor.


You mean the head tracker thing? I have it but not a big fan. Maybe I need to update the software. I like crossfeed filters in general but in terms of frequency correction nothing currently beats the https://storeus.sonarworks.com/collections/individually-calibrated-studio-headphones (Sonarworks products) imho. They cover all my favorite cans and I can (!) also use them for speakers, instead of my aging IKM ARC 2 system. I also used to have a TacT Audio hardware room corrector but now this is also gone in favor of plugins! Dirac is also a nice room corrector software and MiniDSP has a complete line of very affordable top grade products including their own system for headphones: EARS with REW that lets you measure _your own_ headphones precisely (not an easy task above 8kHz).

Woahhh! Make her stop!... that geek girl inside of me!


----------



## dgburns (Feb 17, 2021)

Me likey. I gotta couple thoughts, but you know, take with a grain of salt..

You establish a root key with the braam at the start, but then the music is gone in the middle, it left a hole for me, was hoping for ‘something’ musical with the perc. The riser kindof just fades out near the top, it feels like it gets swept aside for a much lower sound in the final big bang hit, but the difference is too great imho to switch from one to the other...

You missed a chance for a great little motif at the very end when the text is up on screen, doesn’t need to be much, but it’s an opportunity to brand right there, and you got the time. ( it could be something unexpected )

I’m wondering if you could try some crazy distortion or dirt in there, I’m wanting to hear more grungeness, it is the Apocalypse after all. ( I might just need a vacation however )

I think you hit the bullseye, you are in the zone. So take my pipe smoking arm chair critic ramblings with a grain of salt. You rock.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Feb 17, 2021)

David, thanks for listening and for your detailed comments. I get your points. I had to make some choices, some of them to please the client, some for my own taste. The riser-low sound could have been done, true. The branding logo thing was an afterthought, not a thoroughly thought one I must confess  I need to be more marketing-oriented I guess... The distorsion was (and still is in) there but I cut it down for my own sanity and the health of my ears and speakers  Just my own 2 cents Canadian  Thanks again! Take care!


----------



## IFM (Feb 18, 2021)

If the client was pleased then that's what matters!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Feb 19, 2021)

After reading some of your comments I decided to consult Chris Selim at Mixdown Online, the absolute best mixing engineer I know, to get some advice about my mixing. He suggested a few modifications and I followed them to the letter et voilà... a much improved final mix in just a few minutes! It really helps to know where, what and how much to adjust your mix. His expertise and golden ears immediately spotted the little flaws in my mix. Here's the result, only on Vimeo for now, because YT would kill my stats with a new upload and I need as many views as I can 



Chris also told me that he has recently released a new mixing masterclass course made especially for Cubase (but applicable to any DAW). I didn't get into it yet but anyone serious about their mixing should look it up. And you can get a US$80 discount this weekend.  And you can also check his free tutorials on his YT channel. Well worth your time!


----------



## Leigh (Feb 20, 2021)

This sounds much better! More impact and more definition. 

**Leigh


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Feb 20, 2021)

Leigh said:


> This sounds much better! More impact and more definition.


Thank you so much Leigh! Yes, Chris really makes miracles. 🪄


----------



## TGV (Feb 20, 2021)

It sounds like a testosterone fueled assault on good taste, so I'd say: mission accomplished (especially the second mix; it's much clearer).


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 20, 2021)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> After reading some of your comments I decided to consult Chris Selim at Mixdown Online, the absolute best mixing engineer I know, to get some advice about my mixing. He suggested a few modifications and I followed them to the letter et voilà... a much improved final mix in just a few minutes! It really helps to know where, what and how much to adjust your mix. His expertise and golden ears immediately spotted the little flaws in my mix. Here's the result, only on Vimeo for now, because YT would kill my stats with a new upload and I need as many views as I can
> 
> 
> 
> Chris also told me that he has recently released a new mixing masterclass course made especially for Cubase (but applicable to any DAW). I didn't get into it yet but anyone serious about their mixing should look it up. And you can get a US$80 discount this weekend.  And you can also check his free tutorials on his YT channel. Well worth your time!



Took it from sound good to WOW!


----------



## IFM (Feb 20, 2021)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> After reading some of your comments I decided to consult Chris Selim at Mixdown Online, the absolute best mixing engineer I know, to get some advice about my mixing. He suggested a few modifications and I followed them to the letter et voilà... a much improved final mix in just a few minutes! It really helps to know where, what and how much to adjust your mix. His expertise and golden ears immediately spotted the little flaws in my mix. Here's the result, only on Vimeo for now, because YT would kill my stats with a new upload and I need as many views as I can
> 
> 
> 
> Chris also told me that he has recently released a new mixing masterclass course made especially for Cubase (but applicable to any DAW). I didn't get into it yet but anyone serious about their mixing should look it up. And you can get a US$80 discount this weekend.  And you can also check his free tutorials on his YT channel. Well worth your time!



Me likey


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 6, 2021)

Awesome!


----------



## RogiervG (Jul 7, 2021)

"I've heard it so many times... " - you are interacting with the wrong crowd. Normal people won't say that at all. They don't care what gender the composer has, it's about the music the composer made.


----------



## Dear Villain (Jul 7, 2021)

RogiervG said:


> "I've heard it so many times... " - you are interacting with the wrong crowd. Normal people won't say that at all. They don't care what gender the composer has, it's about the music the composer made.


I think her thing is creating stories around her music, whether they be factual, fictional, or simply embellishment. I, too, doubt she's heard that "so many times" but we all need a reason to post music, so kudos to her for finding a style of introducing pieces that garners the attention of the forum.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jul 8, 2021)

RogiervG said:


> "I've heard it so many times... " - you are interacting with the wrong crowd. Normal people won't say that at all. They don't care what gender the composer has, it's about the music the composer made.


In this case there's no need to worry but thank you for your concern. My title was only used here as a literary device, calling attention through exaggeration and satire. 

Yes, you're right, this attitude towards women composers has changed drastically over the years. I don't hear it often nowadays but it was still sometimes the case, not so long ago, and even among the "good crowd". In the context of the present post I only used it as an attention-grabbing title and, apparently, it served its purpose well, as we're all here discussing the role of women in music, especially as composers. 

@Dear Villain is also partly right when he writes that "her thing is creating stories around her music", as it was always considered one of my most noticeable characteristics as a composer: *my music usually tells a story*, sometimes even literally as in my piece _Outlaws_, describing a train robbery using mostly shaker sounds from David Oliver’s _Shake__. _




Best, Tatiana, proud member of https://acwc.ca/members/tatiana-gordeeva/ (ACWC/ACC).


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jul 8, 2021)

Dear Villain said:


> I think her thing is creating stories around her music, whether they be factual, fictional, or simply embellishment. I, too, doubt she's heard that "so many times" but we all need a reason to post music, so kudos to her for finding a style of introducing pieces that garners the attention of the forum.


Many thanks and kudos to you too, my dear @Dear Villain (D.V.) ! 

You're 100% right about this part: "she creates stories around her music". And they get some attention. But *my "thing" is my music* and it _always_ comes first and foremost, and _then_ I present it on the forum in an as attractive and interesting way as I can. *A musical piece that tells a story, *as someone once wrote*.*

Judging by the response so far, this casual and entertaining way of doing things seems to be appreciated by many people here and I take this opportunity to thank them sincerely for that!

*But the music is always first and foremost for me. The story is just the cherry on the top! *

If my memory serves me well, this approach seems to also agree with you my dear D.V., the man, himself no stranger to controversy, who created the famous "_world-class marimbist_" story, a masterpiece of the genre, that generated a highly visible and widely followed thread on this very forum recently. 

Or the now classic thread entitled "_When my wife stopped playing with me, I re-scored it. (ahem)_", a gem of the attention-grabbing genre, if I may say so without pun. 

So kudos to you too my dear D.V., for "my thing" being "your thing" as well! 
Another example, in its most noble sense, of the proverbial _it usually takes one to know one..._ 

Oscar Wilde once wrote that “There is only one thing in the world worse than being talked about, and that is _not_ being talked about.”

So, with that in mind, thanks again my dear @Dear Villain for the opportunity! 
It was my pleasure to return the favor!
Best, Tatiana


----------



## Trash Panda (Jul 8, 2021)

Dear Villain said:


> I think her thing is creating stories around her music, whether they be factual, fictional, or simply embellishment. I, too, doubt she's heard that "so many times" but we all need a reason to post music, so kudos to her for finding a style of introducing pieces that garners the attention of the forum.


Poppycock! I talked to Bladderna the other day and she confirmed the blopera was 100% accurate to the events it was based on. Don’t tell me it’s all a lie!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jul 8, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Poppycock! I talked to Bladderna the other day and she confirmed the blopera was 100% accurate to the events it was based on. Don’t tell me it’s all a lie!


Do you know that she is now separated from Borborigmo? Yup, their whole love affair went down the drain!


----------



## Dear Villain (Jul 8, 2021)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Many thanks and kudos to you too, my dear @Dear Villain (D.V.) !
> 
> You're 100% right about this part: "she creates stories around her music". And they get some attention. But *my "thing" is my music* and it _always_ comes first and foremost, and _then_ I present it on the forum in an as attractive and interesting way as I can. *A musical piece that tells a story, *as someone once wrote*.*
> 
> ...


I don't really know how to take this response, but the sheer number of emoticons leaves me speechless.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Jul 8, 2021)

Well, considering I've been into music production and After Effects/Video production, the music grabbed my attention lot more than the video did. Great job.


----------

